# Special Education Teacher looking for work in North Shore



## brand180208 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello

We are in the process of moving to NZ and are looking at relocating to North Shore, Auckland from the UK.

I am a special education Teacher (around 7 years experience) based in Cornwall and therefore want to continue this line of work in NZ when we arrive. 

I have sent off my qualifications to be re-assessed into NZ standards but have been advised they should be a Level 8

We are aiming to go out to NZ in May 2013 for a week to hopefully line up some informal interviews and hand out my cv, look at rental properties etc etc

If anyone could give me some pointers as to where to start or any schools that may be interested in my expertise - I would appreciate the help!!

Kind Regards
Kieren Brand


----------

